# hyperhidrosis group



## miranda7 (Apr 21, 2011)

i'm 41 and has a palmo-plantar hyperhidrosis. i am starting this forum for individuals with hyperhidrosis condition like me..

this is my heartwarming testimony about HH awareness:
http://ehsociety.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/saving-face/

i encourage you all to please assist us in spreading HH (excessive sweating) awareness.


----------



## Sheerful (Sep 8, 2010)

I also have hyperhidrosis


----------



## SoClose (Mar 10, 2010)

And me!


----------



## miranda7 (Apr 21, 2011)

hello sheerful.. 

whre are u from philippines..


----------

